# Screen print supplier in CT



## TheShirtCartel (Dec 27, 2014)

Hello everyone. Im new here but not that new. Ive been reading a ton of info off this site and its been amazing. I feel very lucky to have found this place. My question is if anyone knows of a company just like sanmar in CT, MA, or NY? Im based out of Hartford Ct so the closer to that the better. Im looking for one so if in the future I need shirts quick, I will have a local supplier in my back pocket. Thank you !!!


----------

